
Wal-Mart to Acquire Jet.com for $3.3B in Cash, Stock - chuhnk
http://www.wsj.com/articles/wal-mart-to-acquire-jet-com-for-3-3-billion-in-cash-stock-1470659763
======
sanowski
Opposite to the armchair analyst opinions last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12218654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12218654)

